
Facebook confirms data-sharing deals with Huawei and other Chinese companies - dsr12
https://venturebeat.com/2018/06/06/facebook-confirms-data-sharing-deals-with-huawei-and-other-chinese-companies
======
SirFatty
I deleted my FB account a long time ago when it became apparent how bad their
business practices actually are. I wonder how much longer before they run
aground?

------
rado
Poor startup can't catch a break.

